# Knight .52 caliber 375-grain "Red Hots"



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can get these bullets for Knight's .52 caliber muzzleloader anywhere other than directly from Knight? At $39 for 18 bullet/sabot combinations, it won't take long to break the bank. This is actually my dad's ML that I am using for an upcoming LE elk hunt on the Manti. The ballistics are great...prices on the bullets from Knight are not, and since I haven't shot this ML before, it's going to take some range time to get it shooting right. Thanks!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

from my understanding you can take a .500 dia bullet and knurl it so that it fits in the bore tight and shoot them as a conical bullet.

to knurl it take a file or two file and roll the bullet between them

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24862&p=188313

I was thinking about getting a .52 cal its just that the bullet selection isn't that broad like a .50 cal but i have been thinking about a .45 cal


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Could a guy do this with a Hornady FPB? Seems with their expanding conical base I would think a better gas seal would occur??


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Could a guy do this with a Hornady FPB? Seems with their expanding conical base I would think a better gas seal would occur??


You could always try


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

tell you what else you can do is buy some barnes .480 ruger bullets .475 dia bullets 275 grain. go to Barnes web site and look at their pistol bullets.
buy your sabots from knight they are made by mmp sabots. its just I dont see them on their web site you could call them and ask which sabot for this bullet. there are ways to getting around paying knight prices for their bullets.
mmp sabots
518 Buck Hollow Lane
Harrison, AR, 72601
Phone: (870) 741-5019
Fax: (870) 741-3104


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Should be a great hunt. Not as familiar with the 52 cal. I have the same tag so I am starting to scout over the 24th.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

